# Ramps on Trailers



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not a fan of ramps either. Can it come off?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I looked into that. It would be very expensive. And most of the ones I’ve seen that had ramps removed just don’t look good. My one friend had theirs done professionally. And even it wasn’t great. I mean if I do have issues and I can’t figure out how to stop it. I’ll have to majorly consider that. But would like to avoid it if possible.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I much prefer ramps! Mine is longer, but IMO much less injuries with a ramp than without. Plus some horse won't step out backwards if there isn't a ramp. They don't like the long way to the ground. 

Is there already rubber on the ramp? If not you could spray the truck bed liner stuff on there, the kind with traction.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My old trailer had a ramp. To make it less slick, we screwed rubber mats on it. I have seen sisal type material (like those mats everyone seems to have in front of their door with welcome on it) used that same way; I have also seen wood slats screwed on, running horizontal, so the horses can use them for traction if the hooves slip.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I am buying from a friend. It does have a thin mat on it already. We have used it before. And a couple horses have actually gone down on their front. They tiptoe out because that’s how the do it in our step ups. This horse has never hauled in it. So idk how he will do with it. I had thought about doing a thicker mat with more traction. Someone had suggested the bed liner. Just seems like with a hoof would be slippery still. Have you seen anyone do it?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Why not strips of the traction tape used for stairs?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

In the U.K. All trailers have ramps, most are covered with a thick coconut mat (like door mats as said) or, rubber mats. Never had a horse slip going in or out.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I hadn’t thought about the no slip tape. You guys are giving me great ideas. Thank you so much. I will be taking it to a show the day after I get it. So will put it right to use. I’ll send some picture with the ramp down as well.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I used to have a bumper pull straight load step up. One mare would load fine and the other was almost impossible to get loaded. Finally worked with the impossible one enough and she would get in ok but then it was almost impossible to get her out. I would finally get her out but she would rush out. She was really afraid of stepping down. Then, I got a gooseneck with a ramp load and the one mare that previously had issues was so much better with the ramp load. The mare that had no issues with the step up now had issues with the ramp load. She would really look at it hard so I put shavings on the ramp to blend it in with the ground more and her issues stopped. I have not had anyone slip on the ramp that has thick rubber on it. I think that it is different for each horse and what they are used to. None of my three mares have issues with the ramp load now.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a ramp trailer and it had slats nailed on the ramp to give better traction for the horses and after I got it I also painted it with a paint that had grit in it so that gave even more grip for the horses, none have ever slipped on it after I painted it. the paint is something that you paint on porches etc for no slip footing.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I personally hate ramps and passed over several trailers just so I could get one without a ramp. 

That said, many people use ramps and have no issues. I haven't heard of anyone having problems with slipping. 

The most slippery thing in a trailer is horse manure- can you push the manure out or to the side with a broom before letting the horses out?

I also worry about shavings being slippery. In my opinion you only need shavings in the trailer if your horse urinates in the trailer.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm guessing from the look of the trailer this is a stock interior.
If you are walking your horse forward off the trailer, stop and back off...never seen a horse slip backing down the ramp myself.
Buy a stall mat that is as close to the width as you can and attack it to the ramp.
If it is textured you want the texture to run perpendicular for traction to the direction the horses will travel.
Helper springs will be needed to assist with raising that ramp as once you add mat weight it is going to be considerably heavier to open or close.
Some horses do not like ramps not because of the "steep" but the bounce of hollowness they encounter as they take step, step, step.
Try putting fresh impact bumpers on the exterior ramp edge that touches the ground...
No noise, reduced bump feeling and absorbs the springiness might help with your issue let alone save the ramp from deep scratches of ground contact.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

No. This is a two horse straight load. And my horses only ever back out. My moms horse went down on this ramp as has my sisters. Now that being said they don’t haul near as often and are no where near as confident with loading/unloading/hauling as my guy. They rented this trailer to come riding with me. I may not have any issue at all. But seeing them slip and go down. Just makes me wonder my options. Methods people have found tried and true. The majority of my friends have ramps with no issues. So this may just be a fluke thing that I saw and now worry about. Lol


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok. If it helps I googled pictures of the same trailer. Hopefullly these will help a little more. You can kinda see how short the ramp is. So it’s steep when you drop it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My horse hates ramps. I had to buy a step up so she would load at all. It's a slant, which means she can walk out instead of backing out. Much safer. I've seen horses, including my own, step off the side of a ramp, backing out, and skin themselves up real bad. Do not like ramps.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't like ramps. But if the trailer is what you are looking for and in your price range, you can make it work.


If its too expensive to have removed, I would agree with changing the mat ... one that has "ribs" that can aid in traction too. And isn't going to get slippery if a horse pees on it.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

That’s kind of it. All the others I like in my price range that I like are steel. I have an old rust bucket steel trailer now. All aluminum I won’t have to worry about rust. And to find an all aluminum trailer at or under $5k is a great deal in this area. I may just be, being paranoid. I may not have any issues. I just like to have a plan in advance.


----------



## Livvy878 (Feb 28, 2017)

Here in Australia all our horse trailers have ramps. Our horses are taught to back out of trailers as part of their loading and unloading training. I have trailered many horses on floats that I have owned and never had an issue with backing them out. When a float is made the manufacturer always puts thick rubber on the ramps so that they are not slippery.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Remember, you still have to take care of an aluminum trailer. They won't rust but they will corrode. Horse urine and aluminum do not mix very well.


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry, not much help here. As one of the other Aussies said, all our floats have ramps, whether angle or straight load. That float looks really close to the ground so I cant imagine the ramp being that steep? Is it steeper than mine in this pic? If I have a horse that wants to rush off, I get someone leading at the front, and I stand behind/slightly to the side, and "steer" with the tail and if needed push their butt/leg if they look like they're going to step off the side. But I think the main thing is practice, practice, practice.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This ramp is no "shorter" than most ramps are on 2-horse trailers I own/owned or used for more than 30 years of trailering and hauling to shows others horses.
What makes you think shorter is a taller trailer appearance and the stock closure on top.

A good mat, ribbed as beau made comment on might help you if your mat needs replacing.

You make mention of seeing a horse trip using a ramp....
So, did you look to see if the horse had a loose shoe and hooked it?
Was the mat damaged and horse got a foot caught on it?
Was the mat loose or have a stretched buckling to it that created the issue?
Was the horse distracted or being rushed?
Did the hind foot catch on the ground and actually dump the horse?

In over 30 years of hauling horses I've not seen a horse fall to their knees for no reason _in either entry or exit activity_ that nine-times out-of-ten was not human made error caused or negligence...
I've rarely, like less than 10x in my remembrance seen a horse fall for no reason upon investigation was unexplained..._that is in more than 40 years of horses..._just fall down period.
Horses are pretty darn sure-footed and if they did not feel safe...
_Not going into that trailer....bring the fight on!_

I've seen some terrible injuries to human from ramps...
Butt bars or good, strong butt chains are a must!
If the trailer doesn't have them, _get them and use them_..._no excuses._
_Never_ stand behind that ramp when opening or closing..._always stand to the side!_
That is why you must have good helper springs to control the raise and lower action from a safe position for your body.
And yes, I've seen to many humans trapped under a ramp when a horse decided to suddenly depart the trailer that did not have butt bar/chain trapping, crushing a body and shattering a femur {thigh} in several instances in the process. 
_Our bodies are *not* made to support 1000+ pounds on it in any position._
That is what you will have when your horse and the ramp weigh at a minimum.
Dead weight on your body. :|


A ramp that is properly constructed and has been maintained or one you will maintain and correct problems with would not give me pause...
And using a trailer with a ramp, when used correctly and with safety protocols in place first and foremost always...
_Enjoy the trailer. :smile:_
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

The interior pictures are not the same trailer. Just similar. And a say it’s shorter. Maybe it’s not. But I can tell you it is steeper than any of my friends who have ramps on their trailers. Theirs have hardly any slope at all. And as for the horses who slipped... they are barefoot horses. No shoes to hook. And it has been there front end. As I’ve said in other posts. These horses are use to step ups and tip toe out. So when their front feet hit the steep ramp they just slid out from under them. It has a thin ribbed mat on it. But I think it’s to thin to do much for traction and the ribs are very minute. And as far as aluminum will corrode. I understand it will still require maintenance. But it will not just sit there and rust.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Trailers sit on different sized tires and that can effect height of a floor to step on or off of.
If the horses that slipped and fell are only accustomed to step-downs...then that should also be taken into consideration as they were not trained to go off a ramp with support surface still under the feet.
Did you ever step off a curb and near trip and expect to step onto a surface of a particular height and it is different.._.you trip. _
That is as a human...no different than for a horse.

My trailer, my step-up sits on large 16" tires...
My friends trailer is on 15" tires...
I know the difference I feel stepping on/off of hers versus mine. So do my horses...
Big difference and one you need to take into consideration.
My trailer also just sits higher than hers in the way it is built...
You may be facing that stance issue too.

Just so you realize, shoes could of been part of a issue...
But a barefoot horse can also catch a hoof that is not perfectly filed with uneven edge too...
But being these horses you make mention of are step-up accustomed...the fact they expected to step to ground and did not would be where I would be looking.
The support of their handler to steady them and apply some resistance to their egress...well, you don't know unless you were actually at their head, saw and were in control of that animals attention and motion. :frown_color:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Try before you buy. If you are buying from a friend it should be relatively easy to get the trailer brought to your horse so you can try it out. My mare has only been trailered 4 times. Once when she was 2, twice when she was 3 and on when she was 4. She has never really been trained or practiced to go in and out of a trailer. The last ride she took, to my barn, was with a ramp. She was a little hesitant for about 5 minutes, then ended up just walking in. I would guess if your horse is a good hauler he will have so problem and if you do something to add traction for your peace of mind, you have a good deal. You really should try it out first, though, to see.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I underatand many different things can affect the steepness of the ramp. And I also understand them slipping can be from being used to a step up. I know it is something he will have to adjust too. I’m not worried about that. He is the most willing to please horse I’ve ever owned. And as I said before. He may have no issues at all. But knowing horses have slipped on this ramp. I was just looking for traction ideas. I believe in being diligent and having a plan for worst case scenario. And seeing as a ramp is all new to me... figured I’d reach out to those who have experience. As for try before I buy. I live 3 hours away. Not super easy. And I have no doubt he will adjust. However.... IF he does slip at first while adjusting to the difference.... I want to be able to do something to make his adjustment easier.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I was camping one time and watching a guy unload his horse. Because he had a small horse and a tall trailer, he raised the jack at the front to lift the front of the trailer. When i asked him why, he said it was so his horse wouldn't have to step down so far when unloading. 



If the ramp is slick- and some stall mats certainly are slick- I would remove the mat on there and replace it with a different one. Get a textured mat in place, and you should not have slipping. 



That is a good deal for an aluminum trailer!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

In the UK where we have horseboxes (like an RV for horses!) the ramps tend to be steeper than trailer ramps because the vehicle sits much higher off the road
In those days we used coconut matting held in place by pieces of strong wood screwed over the top of it across the width of the ramp
Nowadays the matting has been replaced by ribbed rubber matting as that material became popular - much easier to hose over to clean but you can still use the strips of wood as 'hoof stops' if you're worried about a horse slipping
I found a photo on google that had the same thing done with a steeper trailer ramp


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Sometimes, if you are looking for something to happen, it does. And sometimes, if you don't worry about something happening, it doesn't. You describe your horse as very willing and sensible, so relax and I bet he will handle it just fine.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

aussiemum said:


> Sorry, not much help here. As one of the other Aussies said, all our floats have ramps, whether angle or straight load. That float looks really close to the ground so I cant imagine the ramp being that steep? Is it steeper than mine in this pic? If I have a horse that wants to rush off, I get someone leading at the front, and I stand behind/slightly to the side, and "steer" with the tail and if needed push their butt/leg if they look like they're going to step off the side. But I think the main thing is practice, practice, practice.


I do believe it is. And he doesn’t rush anything lol. He takes his time and tip toes out. Which the tip toes seem to be the problem. The horses I’ve seen come out with no issues all do it flat footed.


----------



## diehlada (Dec 1, 2014)

The best solution is a thick coco mat like the professional haulers use. You can get them from any one of several sources. Here's a supplier that sells through Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Horse-Trailer-Ramp-3-Foot-10-Foot/dp/B0030C3IHC

For the record, I know nothing about this particular company or the quality of their mats -- it's just one of the results that came up in Google.

You want the mat to be as close as possible to the same width as the ramp and extend 3-4 feet above and below to give a continuous surface for the horse to walk on and prevent slipping when the horse steps onto the ramp.

Good luck!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

diehlada said:


> You want the mat to be as close as possible to the same width as the ramp and extend 3-4 feet above and below to give a continuous surface for the horse to walk on and prevent slipping when the horse steps onto the ramp.


Weclome to the Forum....

I think your advice is slightly off though...

Extending 3 - 4' above the ramp will put that mat under the horses feet inside her bumper pull trailer, straight load.
Same as to long at the bottom is not good either as tripping and catching toe/heel depending upon where the horse is on the trailer depends which part of the anatomy is most vulnerable.
Horse trucks and climbing steep ramps, longer in length to access a tractor trailer is slightly different in configuration than a 2-horse trailer with a small ramp.
When entering bigger rigs most horses are then pivoted and backed into a stall so a open floor "general" load zone is available...
In a 2-horse straight load once the horse goes up the ramp they are in the stall area...there is no excess room and that excess mat is then in the way.
The ramp also needs a open pivot point that maybe a filler piece can go in, but it can't stay permanently attached in it or it won't close...
The kind of mat works for certain conditions but under that placed covering is a ramp with heavy rubber mat with cross-straps of wood for traction of horse and handler going up and going down.
Honestly, those mats just laid down have shifted under my feet on occasion loading/unloading racehorses and or show-horses so no thanks to it just laying there not secured....I would pass on it unless screwed to the ramp securely.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I pick up the Trailer in 2 weeks. Can get more pictures then. Will be hauling it to a show 2 days after I get it. So that will be the moment of truth. See how it all goes. I have got a lot of ideas on here. Hoping no issues. But if there are. I know where to go. Lol


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I just want to thank everyone for their ideas. So far I have had no issues with my horse on the ramp. I was worried over nothing it seems.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I suppose you could haul a railroad tie around and drop the end of the ramp on it to lessen the angle. I hate ramps, but not because of horses slipping on them.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have seen a horse have an accident with a horsebox ramp in that the ramp was about four to six inches off being flat to the floor, horse slipped and got a leg under the ramp. With a step up trailer I could see this being a possibility.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

The last trailer I bought has a ramp and it had slats placed on the ramp to help with grip for the horses and I got some non slip gritty paint and painted the ramp as well and they have good traction loading and unloading, never had a problem with slipping even when wet


----------

